# Sticky  Onkyo SKS-HT540 7.1 Channel Home Theater Speaker System



## Reviews Bot

*Onkyo SKS-HT540 7.1 Channel Home Theater Speaker System*

*Description:*
The 7.1-channel Onkyo SKS-HT540 speaker package is the perfect addition to your DVD player and home theater receiver. It features 2-way bass reflex front, center and surround speakers that provide an excellent soundstage with 130 watts of output each, plus an earth-shaking 230W powered subwoofer for rumbling impact. Each of the front and center speakers feature dual 5-inch woofers with the original OMF (Onkyo Micro Fiber) diaphragm technology, plus they use pure cotton cones for an extremely fast and accurate response. The powered subwoofer offers an earth-shaking 10-inch cone. Each of the eight speakers has a two wires that connect to the receiver at one end and the speaker at the other.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Onkyo*EAN*0751398007026*Feature*7.1-channel home theater speaker set
130 watts total output on 2-way bass reflex front, center, and surround speakers
Front and center 2-way speakers feature 5-inch diaphragm woofers and 1-inch balanced floating tweeter
Bass reflex powered subwoofer with 230 watts output
Subwoofer construction includes a 10-inch cone driver*Item Height*31 inches*Item Length*21 inches*Item Width*22 inches*Label*ONKYO*Manufacturer*ONKYO*MPN*SKS-HT540B*Package Height*19.9 inches*Package Length*30.6 inches*Package Weight*72.2 pounds*Package Width*21.1 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*SKS-HT540B*ProductGroup*Home Theater*ProductTypeName*HOME_THEATER_SYSTEM_OR_HTIB*Publisher*ONKYO*SKU*B000GU78Z4*Studio*ONKYO*Title*Onkyo SKS-HT540 7.1 Channel Home Theater Speaker System*UPC*751398007026*UPCList - UPCListElement*751398007026*Item Weight*71.3 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*SKSHT540*Model*SKS-HT540B


----------

